# Will too big of a bike make riding harder?



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

Im currently riding a rigid mtb thats probably a few inches too big (dont recall its exact size but from what i read i should be on an 18" and its probably 20+")
Ive been practicing drops of curbs and i think ive got the technique down so im launching off level and not dropping the front wheel, but i cant bunny hop or wheelie at all. Im wondering is the geometry of the larger bike could be messing me up or if its 100% poor technique. Im hoping to buy a hardtail mtb in the near future but for the time being im riding only urban areas just having fun until i can find a way to hit some trails.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I had the exact same issue but ended up getting a bike that is my size..
the big bike felt like I am on top and the proper bike felt I am IN it.
It was no problem handling or riding the mild stuff.
The issue I had is I almost came off my seat and my the top tube is taller than my crotch.. so I never felt comfortable about that aspect!


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

my bike may be a little too big for me. my crotch and sack pretty much just about rest on the top tube with my feet flat on ground. i think i will be ok unless I fall off the bike.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

>Will too big of a bike make riding harder?

I think the answer depends somewhat upon the style of riding that you do. I actually prefer larger, more stretched out frames for long, cross-country rides. But I want a much smaller frame when I'm playing around down at the skate park. 

I currently use an 18" frame (a Fargo) for pavement rides, and sometimes think about bumping up to a 20" model. I run a 17.5" frame on singletrack. I run a 15" frame at the skate park.

If your reach to the bars is an issue at all, you can easily put on a shorter stem. Doing so would help you get your weight shifter rearward for a wheelie.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Short answer: yes. For mountain biking, its generally better to air on the side of having a frame just a little bit smaller, not larger. While riding it will be harder if not almost impossible, think about having to dismount in steep, rocky singletrack and what might happen when your man parts connect with the top tube...


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

For mountain biking yes, but for road track especially for long trip sometime bigger is better.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

shadow7874 said:


> Im currently riding a rigid mtb thats probably a few inches too big (dont recall its exact size but from what i read i should be on an 18" and its probably 20+")
> Ive been practicing drops of curbs and i think ive got the technique down so im launching off level and not dropping the front wheel, but i cant bunny hop or wheelie at all. Im wondering is the geometry of the larger bike could be messing me up or if its 100% poor technique. Im hoping to buy a hardtail mtb in the near future but for the time being im riding only urban areas just having fun until i can find a way to hit some trails.


Yes, to large a frame can definitely have an affect on what you can and can't do on the bike. Also the riding style that the bike was intended for can have an affect as well. With the frame as large as you describe your weight is to far forward to easily do a wheelie and the frame is simply to large to allow you to bend your knees enough to get a good bunny hop out of it.

Keep at it, you'll likely be able to figure a way to do both on the bike. However, keep in mind that you'll likely have to re-learn most of the skills that you are developing once you get a properly sized bike. Anything that you have learned with the bigger bike will be quite a bit easier with a correctly sized bike. So you'll be "overdoing" it a bit at first.

Good Dirt


----------

